# IMPORTANT: How to report the thread?



## Deep (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi Guys,
I have been thinking about posting guidelines to report the threads for quite long time but I was waiting for correct time to post it...

So I think, the time has come to let the members know about the guidelines for usage of report button...

I see few members are trying to have some kind of competition in increasing the post count and because of this; they are posting any cr@ap in the forums...

So let's cut the cr@p and start off...

*You should / can report the thread in following circumstances*


The post, signature or avatar violates any of the forum rules mentioned here. In short, if post contains stuff related to piracy, adult, hacking, advertising, spam, controversial topics etc…

User reply is totally irrelevant to the post, for example...if user asks I have virus scanning problem in DAP and someone replies saying use flashget...so that’s what is called as useless reply and bad attempt to increase post count ("In General" forum is *excluded*)

Double Post, if user posts the same thread again then while reporting *do not forget* to mention the URL of original thread in your reply

The post contains repeatedly discussed topics like, which is the best antivirus? Linux vs. Windows etc...

Flame war or trolling is going on in the posts

*Action taken against authors of reported threads:*


Thread will be immediately locked or deleted and new posts of the author will be closely monitored

If author makes such kind of mistake again then he / she will see *warned*.

Still he / she does not stop then member will be *banned*

Please send PM to me or any moderator if you are unclear about anything mentioned above.

Thank You
Deep


----------

